# New Release Magic



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Here's a quote from Braden Gellenthien that might help explain this phenomenon:

“I approach my shot as I believe an NBA player would approach a free throw. Each shot is a chance for perfection and for that one moment, nothing exists except me and the target. After setting my feet, I try to recreate my perfect shot every step of the way, beginning with removing my arrow from my quiver. Physically, I focus on recreating the same situation as best I can. Mentally, I subconsciously aim while* talking my way through the execution of my release*.” 

Open for opinion...debate...thoughts?


----------



## Thermodude (Dec 15, 2011)

Being new to shooting a hinge I cant get enough of threads like this. This is good stuff and Ive recieved alot of help by following them , thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

My seqeunce was built on the bail every step of it through repetition until ingrained and comfortable.I did this to be totally free to aim.So im saying once im in go mode my mind is completely on x or spot. Im not thinking of anything on the backend whatsoever. What he is saying is completly reversed.For me to focus on anything but the spot would interrupt my aim.This is against the way i was taught but to each their own.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> My seqeunce was built on the bail every step of it through repetition until ingrained and comfortable.I did this to be totally free to aim.So im saying once im in go mode my mind is completely on x or spot. Im not thinking of anything on the backend whatsoever. What he is saying is completly reversed.For me to focus on anything but the spot would interrupt my aim.This is against the way i was taught but to each their own.


I'm with you...
nothing in my head... maybe, chirping crickets.


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

You guys need to go take a look at who has racked up the FITA world records and who has not. To say Braden's thinking is completely backwards is off the charts!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

I said to each their own.Its not the way i learned the shot thats all. For me it is completely reversed as to what i was taught.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

slicer said:


> You guys need to go take a look at who has racked up the FITA world records and who has not. To say Braden's thinking is completely backwards is off the charts!


Hey, if it works for him, great. I'm not a target shooter though.
I just know that, in hunting situations lately, I have been experiencing the blank mind and tunnel vision that is the result of complete and total focus on the aiming point. 
When it happens that way, it's a thing of beauty... and the arrow is* always *perfect! 
If something interrupts that focus, like talking to myself... well, then the arrow may or may not be perfect.
I freely admit... that kind of focus is very hard for me to achieve on the practice range. Most of the time it's very close though, but the adrenaline isn't there, so maybe that's the difference.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

If you are interested in how Braden goes about a shot, these two threads are pretty interesting & will give you a little more:

http://www.archerylive.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=380&view=&hl=&fromsearch=1

http://www.archerylive.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=2328&view=&hl=braden&fromsearch=1


On the conscious / subconscious aiming, I like his quote: "Your subconscious knows that your goal is to hit the 10 ring, everyone at the range knows that you are trying to hit the 10 ring."

It doesn't work for me. I do much better with total focus on the target, like [email protected]

I went through a period of trying to shoot with subconscious aiming. I found that the only time that it worked better than conscious aiming was shooting long distances in windy conditions. With conscious aiming, I tended to punch the shot while on target. Which is as you know, an almost 100% sure way to develop target panic. But if I focused on smooth execution I could get through a windy match with few problems.

Each of us processes a shot differently. I think that most compound archers shooting at shorter ranges will do much better by immersing in conscious aiming. But each archer needs to work it out for themselves.

JMHO,
Allen


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

I find that I have to think about my shot to a point. Once I load the arrow I start to focus on the target but I am still conciously thinking about most of my shot process. If I don't think about anything at all then I am just out there flinging arrows and I don't shoot as well. If I overthink it, I also don't shoot as well as I could.


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Ya, I have to consciously follow a routine and hit every checkpoint until the arrow is sticking in the target. I reason, if every arrow is shot in an identical manner then they all should have the same POI....form, form, form. Plus, this keeps my type A mind occupied with something to control so it doesn't get distracted from shooting good shots.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Your passing on some good info Slicer. As an archer goes from one step to the next in his shot process the subconscious mind takes over more and more responsibility. The subconscious mind should be running the machine while the conscious mind is aiming. One of the biggest problems for archers is "over aiming". As an archer over aims, what has been set up and being controlled by the subconscious starts to break down. This is where timing makes a big difference in the overall aspect of the shot.


----------

